# Diet...



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Some questions, is it better to eat every 2 or 3 hours? if eating every 2 hours im going to be pretty much consuming 9 meals a day, if every 3 then roughly 6 meals per day which is more ideal, but will this be fine?

Protein/Carbs/Fat. Slightly confused I always thought it was high protein, med carbs, and low fats or so. (Bulking). Of an example diet on this website: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-mass-gaining.aspx . As you can see if you scroll to the bottom an average diet, even though not for everyone you can see the carbs are double the protein. Comments? Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no such thing as an average diet for cutting or bulking as we all react differently to carbs, fats and protein....

for me eating between 2.5hrs and 3hrs works nicely 6 meals a day should be enough for most although for a hard-gainer i would add a 7th before bed....

in the off season i stick with 300g protein and 350g of carbs with approx 50g fats for some this amount of carbs will do nothing for them in fact many diet on this amount but for me it is enough to put on quality size....


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Get it now thanks. So I guess I'll just have to trial and error and see what works for me I guess. So whats a good starting point? just the standard calculation of each nutrient by my body weight, then see how it goes from there? Don't even know if im a hard gainer but I'll stick with eatting every 3 hours in this case and see how that goes, for bulking what should I be aiming for each week in weight gain? 1 or 2 lbs? any more and it's likely to be fat? Cheers.


----------



## Reesy (Jan 6, 2008)

-S-K- said:


> Get it now thanks. So I guess I'll just have to trial and error and see what works for me I guess. So whats a good starting point? just the standard calculation of each nutrient by my body weight, then see how it goes from there? Don't even know if im a hard gainer but I'll stick with eatting every 3 hours in this case and see how that goes, for bulking what should I be aiming for each week in weight gain? 1 or 2 lbs? any more and it's likely to be fat? Cheers.


Spot on mate


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

To save me making a new thread im gonna post it here in a hope I get some replies, cheers.

Basically bulking. My diet measures and calories aren't calculated but how does it look, thanks.

Meal 1:Breakfast: 8am

100g Ultra fine Oats

300ml Skimmed milk

30g of Whey protein concentrate

Meal 2:11am

2 Slices wholemeal bread

Tin of tuna

Salad

Handful of cashews/almonds

Meal 3:2pm

2 slices of wholemeal bread

100g Chicken Breast

Salad

Handful of cashews/almonds

Meal 4:5pm

Sweet Potatoes

Chicken breast

Salad

Veggies (Brussels)

Meal 5: Pre Workout 7pm:

100g Ultra fine oats

300ml milk

30g whey protein concentrate

Animal Pump

Meal 6: Post Workout 9pm

16g Cell Mass

50g whey protein concentrate

60g corn starch

Meal 7: 9:30pm

Chicken Breast

Salad

Vegetables

Meal 8: Before bed: 11:30pm

44g Syntha-6

Cottage Cheese

2 tablespoon peanut butter


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm no expert mate but look pretty decent diet to me, just give it a go for a few weeks see how your body takes to carbs. But all in all looks like a solid diet.


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

gazh said:


> I'm no expert mate but look pretty decent diet to me, just give it a go for a few weeks see how your body takes to carbs. But all in all looks like a solid diet.


Ok thanks man. I will get the ratios calculated so you guys know better and can advice. Cheers.


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

No worries keep us posted on you progress :bounce:


----------

